# Steve's haunted yard-Forgotten Cemetery 2010



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Well got everything in the house out of the yard just befor the rain today. Finally downloaded some pics so here are some to enjoy. Will start working on the video soon.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Beautiful! The lighting is awesome! Nice job.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Fantastic pics!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

That looks great.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't come by. I was hosting a Halloween Party on Saturday so was pretty busy all week. Looks great.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

AwesomE!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

It looks like you are entering another world, not just someones front yard that has been decorated - great lighting and feel.... super job Steve, as always!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Pics! I like the close up of the Skull!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome!! More pics please!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

nice skeleton!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks good! Love how your mausoleum turned out! That is definitely going on my to do list for next year.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice Steve.....Love the grave digger...great pose


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic lighting, everything looks so wonderfully spooky!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks Great! More pictures! Please.


----------



## Longtimer (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks great - excellent use of lighting!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

GREAT haunt! Really creepy looking!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*Forgotten Cemetery 2010*

Just finished my 2010 haunt video last night. Hope you enjoy. It was alot of fun to make and I am so excited about next year already!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*2010 Video Forgotten Cemetery*

Posted my 2010 haunt video. Let me know what you all think


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Steve I think I was your first person to comment on youtube.  I just wanted to say it looks like a really cool display and haunt. If you didn't check out the video yet than check it out because it is really cool!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*Finished 2011 haunt video*



steveshauntedyard said:


> Posted my 2010 haunt video. Let me know what you all think


Go to my youtube channel to check out all of my videos Yardhaunter5 is my channel name


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Great looking haunt!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL (really) at "If you were dead you'd be home now". Nice job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome Steve! Oodles of visual interest. Great props and lighting. Very nice job indeed!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*Forgotten Cemetery vlogs on youtube*

Please check out my Youtube channel (YARDHAUNTER5)and subscribe. I have been vloging for a while now and uploaded a new vid about a super great find on some Halloween props for free. My vloging has been inspired by The Bloodshed Brothers. Now that I have started man is it fun. It keeps me busy with my love of Halloween and keeps the prop building down due to being so busy with vloging. That is a good thing by the way as I have ran out of room for too many more props. Most of the vlogs will be of me updating current props I already have this year. I hope you enjoy and happy haunting.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

I've seen his videos before. Cool guy.


----------

